# DeWalt DW715 vs. DW716



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, I need a little decision making help. I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a new miter saw and I've narrowed it down to the two DeWalt the 715 and the 716, can't find Makita or Bosch in my area and I don't like buying tools I can't touch first. I know the basic technical differences, that is drive system and double bevel, my question is really is the 716 really worth the extra $70. I've never really used a double bevel saw, but on occasion I have noticed when the feature might have been handy.

Anyway just wanting to see if anyone has a good argument to either way, so I can get out of the realm of indecision and in the world of cutting wood.

PS: I will be using mainly for furniture/cabinet making as well as a good bit of trim carpentry.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

While I have never found myself in a position where a double bevel was required to accomplish what I needed to, more often it would very handy. In addition to costing more, you also have 6 bearings verses four to worry about as well as a belt. Some view this as a good thing so if the blade binds suddenly, the belt will give (break) before damaging anything else. That being said, for those who know how to use a miter saw correctly, this isn't likely to be a problem.


----------



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I hear you on the "handy" part of the double bevel. I've made it pretty far without it, but part of me just want to look back and say "if I hadn't been so cheap this would be going easier now". I didn't think about the bearing so I might have to put that in the hopper.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The reality of it is; the bearings don't fail with any regularity, I would be more worried about the belt failing at the least opportune time. If I remember correctly, they're less than $15, but then you have to go the service center (if it's open) and hopefully they have it in stock or they'll have to order it and the list goes on and on. If my saw doesn't have a specific feature, then it's impossible for that "feature" to fail. The only double miter saw that I'm aware of that doesn't use a belt and more bearings is the Makita 10" and 12" sliders. Quite a bit more money though and if you're not looking for a slider then the expense would be that much less justified.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have an earlier version of the Dewalt 12" single bevel saw, and it has been bulletproof. Every workpiece for every project is crosscut on this tool. I have never had a need for the double bevel feature.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Just sold my DW716 this morning. The double bevel helped me sell it fast. So always consider resale. I upgraded to a slider.


----------



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

@lieutenantdan Were you pretty happy with the 716?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I too have the single bevel 12" Dewalt. There have been a few times in 15 years where I could have used double bevel, but it wasn't enough to make me think about buying a more expensive saw. Mine too has bulletproof. The only thing wrong with it in that time is that occasionally the brake will not work. If I pull the trigger again momentarily and let go it will catch. When the time comes for me, I will get another single bevel.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

splinterking,

The DW716 is a very nice saw. I really wanted a slider when I bought it but could not afford it at the time. I had it for 3 years and never had any problems. I can now afford a new slider so I sold mine. I bought it new and I got a 60% return when I sold it.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

A sign that I've seen in a local store says it all: "long after the joy of finding a bargain has passed the bitter taste of poor quality will linger." Point is that if the seventy bucks isn't a hardship then I'd spend the extra money and have the extra capacity in reserve. Another adage: " a true craftsman never blames his lack of skill upon his tools." That's bullcrap because the overwhelming majority of craftsman aren't using no-name cast-offs and entry-level power tools. Reference any New Yankee Workshop for conformation.

Really, man, step up if you can do it without taking milk from your babies. The "you" in five years will thank you for the investment.


----------

